

This Is Apple’s Plan to Kill Spotify - vilda
http://time.com/3759707/apple-beats-spotify/

======
cozzyd
It would be a shame if they succeeded, not because I have a special affinity
for Spotify, but Spotify has Linux support that I doubt Apple would. If Apple
goes so far as to not have Android support, though, I can't see how they'll
succeed.

